

It only takes the mistreatment of one customer. - philjackson
http://penny-arcade.com/2011/12/27/just-wow1

======
ward
I cannot fathom being the only one not wanting to split up discussion over
this like crazy, so I would suggest keeping discussion of this event in the
earlier posted thread[1] that also happens to have more upvotes and comments
(at the time of writing).

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3395411>

------
Samuel_Michon
Sorry, but that post left me thinking less of all three parties involved.

A supplier who cusses out his customer, a customer who cusses out a supplier,
and an ego tripping blogger who not only publishes a private conversation but
picks a side and joins the fight.

I see no winners.

~~~
elliottcarlson
The customer is always right - and when the customer is wronged, then they can
be as frank as they want. It might not be classy to cuss out the supplier -
but he wasn't wrong and is in no way wrong.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
_"when the customer is wronged, then they can be as frank as they want."_

There's a difference between being frank and being abusive. If a customer
talks to me that way, I immediately terminate the relationship. No one has the
right to treat another person like garbage.

And let me reiterate: I feel that all three parties acted juvenile and tacky,
lacking any common decency. The supplier should've communicated a realistic
ship date, and when he found out that the products wouldn't arrive before
Xmas, he should've apologized and offered a refund. The blogger should've
stayed out of it and should not have posted a private conversation.

~~~
elliottcarlson
Correct - you can definitely terminate the relationship - but you can still do
so in a professional manner and not lowering to or beyond the initial
customers reaction.

